# DirecTV claims HD DVR HDMI fix



## whodave (Jan 25, 2006)

DirecTV's HD department told me tonight that they have issued a message in the last day or so that will correct HDMI issues via a firmware upgrade. A simple reboot after initializing the message is all that is required. I have an HR10-250 that is about a year old and won't communicate with my new Pioneer 50" plasma so I've persistently called DirecTV asking for help. They tell me that this upgrade should fix the problem. I'm out of town for the week. Has anyone seen this message? Am I prematurely optimistic or is that even possible?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

They have been saying that for the last 18 months (aka... since about the time the unit was released).I have a Pioneer 50" plasma as well.... my suggestion... Use component.

All indications by the "community", has it being a Hardware issue. 
If it was a simple firmware fix... we would have seen it long ago.


----------



## GhostDog69 (Aug 16, 2004)

3.1.5F firmware corrected my HDMI overheating issue quite some time ago. Is there another problem?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

3.1.5 software verision, didn't correct the problem for everyone....


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's not a firmware issue. HR10-250's built before November 2004 had a hardware problem that was mostly fixed, but we still reports here sometimes of HDMI failures with newer units. If your HR10-250 is less than a year old, insist that DirecTV replace it under warranty. Your only other option is to use the component video outputs instead of HDMI as Earl suggests.


----------



## markrubi (Jan 27, 2006)

I get sound when my HDMI is connected, but no picture? I bought my unit within the past 5 months. Am I a victim of the hardware malfunction being talked about in the thread?


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

This has been a source of confusion for some time.
There were two different kinds of HDMI problems that the 250 had.

1) the HDMI port would fail completely because of a manufacturing problem with the HDMI board. Apparently, some of the solder joints were cracking. This was fixed for units made later than approximately Nov 04. (I went thru several of the old ones, finally got a new one, worked fine ever since)

2) HDMI would not work with some brands and models of TV's. Not all of these problems were the 250's; some were HDMI compatibility issues on the TV end. I don't remember exactly, but at least one manufacturer (Pioneer?) acknowledged the problem was on their end.

2A) HDMI connections to some brands and models of TV's would cause the 250 to report an erroneous 'overheating' error. It wasn't overheating, but it would shut down because of a bug in the HDMI implementation. This was fixed in the 'f' software update. This may have also fixed some of the other TV compatibility issues.

The HDMI/HDCP protocol is absurdly complex, and requires various handshakes from both ends in order to work. We're really fortunate that the 'broadcast protection' flag the protocol supports hasn't been enabled... probably no one would be able to watch TV!


----------



## whodave (Jan 25, 2006)

Tonight I talked to DirecTV's "Tier 2" help department who told me that they fixed all unfixable problems (866-678-6664). They looked up my HD DVR HR10-250 and told me that mine was right at a year old. I told them of my HDMI issues with the Pioneer plasma I just bought. They checked my software version (3.1.5f) and then she told me that they'd send out a replacement and I would have it in 3-4 business days. A new HDMI card, I asked....."No, a new HR10-250 receiver". I was shocked, I even have an order number to trace it starting Monday.

I guess they have a suplus on hand, since these units will not work with the new satellites when they activate them, "in the next few months". She was in the dark as to the exact activation date. She did, however, confirm DirecTV's switch to leased equipment for new customers only. 

Regarding my existing equipment, DirecTV will furnish the new dish with 5 LNBs for $99.00. They will initially furnish a new HD receiver at no charge, since I already own one. When the new HD DVR units (HR20-250) become available in late 2nd quarter/early 3rd quarter, I will receive one of these at no charge and I will own it. 

Sounds hard to believe, but for now, that's what the folks in "Tier 2 support" are being told to tell their customers.


----------



## Tom J (Jan 25, 2004)

Dave, go to your room. How many times have we told you NOT to believe anything DirecTV says!!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

whodave said:


> DirecTV's HD department told me tonight that they have issued a message in the last day or so that will correct HDMI issues via a firmware upgrade. A simple reboot after initializing the message is all that is required. I have an HR10-250 that is about a year old and won't communicate with my new Pioneer 50" plasma so I've persistently called DirecTV asking for help. They tell me that this upgrade should fix the problem. I'm out of town for the week. Has anyone seen this message? Am I prematurely optimistic or is that even possible?


It's getting rediculous how many people hear something like this and believe it. Even worse, they come strolling over and post it to this board.

It would be nice to have a sticky telling people that CSR's know absolutely nothing, and stop posting what they tell you.

This one is especially good - that a "message" will fix a problem. Like, they'll just tell the Tivo to stop breaking, and it will stop.

Please.


----------

